

Neymar seems to use Popcorn-Time to watch “Game of Thrones” - galapago
http://instagram.com/p/xh1R91Rtmq/

======
RubyPinch
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neymar](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neymar) :
: Neymar Jr. is a Brazilian professional footballer who plays for Spanish club
FC Barcelona and is the captain for the Brazil national team.

for anyone who was wondering

